# Temperatura Máxima no mês de Junho de 2008



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mai 2008 às 18:34)

Gostava de saber qual é a vossa opinião acerca da temperatura máxima atingida em todo o território nacional, incluindo os arquipélagos dos Açores e Madeira, durante o mês de Junho do presente ano.

(Já não consigo fazer votações, falta o botão que tinha anteriormente. Peço aos administradores que verifiquem a minha conta e tentem fazer com que eu volte a conseguir criar votações, por favor).

Obrigado.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2008 às 18:54)

27ºC...e com muito optimismo


----------



## diogo (26 Mai 2008 às 11:16)

Aposto que chega aos 32ºC...
Com o calor que faltou em Maio, irá aparecer em força em Junho
Sê mais optimista Mário

As minhas primeiras 100 mensagens


----------



## Paulo H (26 Mai 2008 às 11:53)

Vai chegar aos 35ºC em alguma estação de Portugal Continental, e isto para compensar as temperaturas acima da média em Janeiro, Fevereiro e Abril.
Penso que Março foi normal, e Maio está com -1.66ºC em Castelo Branco relativamente ao ano anterior.


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Mai 2008 às 12:00)

Em 26 de Maio de 1981 (precisamente há 17 anos) a circulação atmosférica era em tudo parecida com a de hoje : tempo fresco e húmido de Noroeste na Ibéria:






Volvidos 18  dias  encontravamo-nos numa das mais intensas vagas de calor que guardo memória em que no dia 14 de Junho as máximas em Lisboa ultrapassaram os 40º ( tenho ideia que neste dia terá sido próxima dos 42º ,mas se alguém tiver o valor correcto pois que me corrija) e no Porto chegou aos incríveis 39º.






Todo esse Junho foi terrivelmente quente com máximas muito elevadas durante muitos dias.
Assim sendo, vem esta história dizer-nos que não haverá meses iguais, mas em Meteorologia 15 dias é ainda uma eternidade .
Máximas de apenas 27º?
será pouco provável...


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2008 às 12:25)

Aposto num valor superior a 37ºC.


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2008 às 12:37)

Eu arrisco uns 36ºC à 38ºC

E que este tempo de chuva, ja enerva

ja votei


----------



## Rog (26 Mai 2008 às 12:40)

Já podem votar acima na sondagem. 

Votei entre 36ºC e 38ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mai 2008 às 12:41)

<28ºC mais de 30ºC é uma piada das boas   e se ocorrer será apenas 1 dia ou 2.


----------



## vitamos (26 Mai 2008 às 12:42)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Eu arrisco uns 36ºC à 38ºC
> 
> E que este tempo de chuva, ja enerva
> 
> ja votei



Eu fui ainda um pouco mais longe... acredito que Junho (sobretudo na sua parte final) traga ja alguns dias de 30 e picos graus para a zona litoral do Continente... assim sendo acredito em valores próximos dos 40 em alguns pontos do alentejo e beira interior! Apostei acima de 38


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2008 às 13:07)

Vou escolher a opção >= 38ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2008 às 13:41)

Eu votei... de 36ºC a 38ºC...


----------



## jpmartins (26 Mai 2008 às 13:50)

Fico pelo intervalo >= 34ºC e < 36ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mai 2008 às 14:15)

Eu votei entre 36ºC e os 38ºC.

No Alentejo certamente chegará a esta temperatura.


----------



## miguel (26 Mai 2008 às 14:19)

Votei >= 36ºC e < 38º
E se chegar aos 40ºC no interio do Alentejo e não só! para mim não é nada de admirar...


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2008 às 15:35)

Eu fui para os >= 34ºC e < 36ºC pontualmente nalgum local do Alentejo na 2ª quinzena mas no geral espero um Junho ameno.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2008 às 15:45)

Eu diria que a máxima absoluta será ... 37,1ºC na Amareleja.  

Como tal votei em >= 36ºC e < 38ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2008 às 20:17)

nimboestrato disse:


> Em 26 de Maio de 1981 (precisamente há 17 anos)



Já foi há um pouco mais do que 17 anos. 
Mas penso que podemos atingir temperaturas bastante elevadas no final do mês, porque a Natureza tenta equilibrar-se. Como tal, o frio que esteve até agora irá ser compensado por calor e talvez não seja pouco.


----------



## diogo (26 Mai 2008 às 22:53)

Já votei >=32ºC , <34ºC. Posso já adiantar o dia em que a temp vai chegar aos 32ºC : 30/06 (o dia do meu aniversário)


----------



## MSantos (27 Mai 2008 às 22:11)

Eu votei no intervalo >= 32ºC e < 34ºC 
Acho que a temperatura vai chegar pelo menos aos 32ºC 
Gostava era de umas trovoadas


----------



## Fil (28 Mai 2008 às 00:57)

Também votei no intervalo >= 32ºC e < 34ºC, e aposto por Coruche para atingir a máxima do mês. Vai ser é difícil saber qual vai ser essa máxima com estes relatórios do IM... 



nimboestrato disse:


> Volvidos 18  dias  encontravamo-nos numa das mais intensas vagas de calor que guardo memória em que no dia 14 de Junho as máximas em Lisboa ultrapassaram os 40º ( tenho ideia que neste dia terá sido próxima dos 42º ,mas se alguém tiver o valor correcto pois que me corrija) e no Porto chegou aos incríveis 39º.



Foi de 41,5ºC na estação Geofísico, e 43,3ºC em Beja. Várias estações têm a máxima absoluta de junho nesse dia.


----------



## Storm_Lady (28 Mai 2008 às 03:58)

< 28ºC 

Arrefecimento Global  

Beijinhos e Fiquem Bem!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2008 às 11:22)

Storm_Lady disse:


> < 28ºC
> 
> Arrefecimento Global
> 
> Beijinhos e Fiquem Bem!


----------



## meteo (28 Mai 2008 às 11:36)

Junho,2 quinzena julgo que vai ser quente..35/36 graus de máxima para os lados de Amareleja e o litoral com 6 ou 7 dias de temperaturas a rondar os 30 graus


----------



## meteo (28 Mai 2008 às 11:38)

Mário Barros disse:


>


os senhores frigoríficos


----------



## RMira (28 Mai 2008 às 13:21)

Eu votei em >= 38 porque espero uma segunda metade de Junho muito quente.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2008 às 22:07)

Bem...o <28ºC  tá a ganhar adeptos  e eu a pensar que era sou eu...duhhhh.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mai 2008 às 22:10)

Votei no intervalo *>= 34ºC e < 36ºC*, mas acredito que possa até ultrapassar estes valores.


----------



## mocha (28 Mai 2008 às 22:24)

eu ca acho k na amareleja a temperatura vai ultrupassar os 40ºC
eu vou ta car o mes todo, mas vou espiando o forum , pra não haver batotiçes 
vou votar no mais de 38ºC so pra ser diferente


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mai 2008 às 23:02)

mocha disse:


> eu ca acho k na amareleja a temperatura vai ultrupassar os 40ºC
> eu vou ta car o mes todo, mas vou espiando o forum , pra não haver batotiçes
> vou votar no mais de 38ºC so pra ser diferente



E talvez até estejas certa.
Apenas votei no intervalo em que votei por precaução, mas acredito que venham a ser ultrapassados esses valores.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2008 às 01:05)

AnDré disse:


> Eu diria que a máxima absoluta será ... 37,1ºC na Amareleja.
> 
> Como tal votei em >= 36ºC e < 38ºC



Não são 37,1ºC, mas anda lá quase!





Vamos lá ver se o calor não foge...


----------



## vitamos (6 Jun 2008 às 10:02)

Entretanto consta que o intervalo <28ºC já foi batido!

É caso para dizer "obrigado pelo vosso voto, fica para uma próxima oportunidade"! Não há aí tipo um cabaz com queijos e enchidos para os vencedores?  

Este é mesmo um tópico de opinião e alguma sorte! Mas seja qual for o palpite que tiveram, quem diria na altura em que a votação foi lançada, que Junho ia começar já assim?!


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2008 às 10:45)

AnDré disse:


> Não são 37,1ºC, mas anda lá quase!
> 
> Vamos lá ver se o calor não foge...



Pois, é apenas uma previsão, e se o freemeteo acertasse nessa previsão de certeza que haveria temperaturas superiores a essas mas não acredito. Ainda tenho esperanças que se aguente abaixo dos 36ºC da minha escolha. Mas não esperava estar já a roer as unhas na primeira quinzena


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2008 às 19:07)

vitamos disse:


> Entretanto consta que o intervalo <28ºC já foi batido!



E o 2º intervalo também, fica a dúvida do 3º pois não pude ver mais cedo.


----------



## Vince (7 Jun 2008 às 17:36)

E hoje mais um intervalo fora da sondagem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jun 2008 às 22:00)

Vince disse:


> E hoje mais um intervalo fora da sondagem.



Chegou a ter mais do que isso, não sei é se, entre uma hora e outra, alguma localidade chegou aos *34,0 ºC*, pois a Amareleja não reportou dados nenhuns durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jun 2008 às 17:06)

Mais um intervalo posto de lado!





E a Amareleja continua off


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jun 2008 às 17:23)

AnDré disse:


> Mais um intervalo posto de lado!
> E a Amareleja continua off



Ah pois é, André!

Tenho pessoal conhecido na Amareleja e alinharam comigo pra boicotar os registos das temperaturas.. 

Se não passar amanhã dos 36ºC, talvez ainda me safe.. 

Ps: Já liguei aos meus contactos de Alcácer do Sal para não mostrarem a temperatura às 16h!!

Bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## AnDré (13 Jun 2008 às 17:36)

Paulo H disse:


> Ah pois é, André!
> 
> Tenho pessoal conhecido na Amareleja e alinharam comigo pra boicotar os registos das temperaturas..
> 
> ...




Está tudo explicado!

És tramado Paulo!


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jun 2008 às 17:52)

AnDré disse:


> Está tudo explicado!
> 
> És tramado Paulo!



 

Isto tá renhido!!

Reparaste naquela brisa marítima a 22km/h sobre Alcácer do Sal às 15h?

Tava-se mesmo a ver! É muito jogo.. Não a sério, provalvelmente amanhã chega aos 36ºC, é típico de vésperas de mudança de tempo, pois espera-se que refresque Domingo e Segunda!

Viva Portugal!


----------



## AnDré (13 Jun 2008 às 18:05)

Paulo H disse:


> Isto tá renhido!!
> 
> Reparaste naquela brisa marítima a 22km/h sobre Alcácer do Sal às 15h?
> 
> ...



Reparei, reparei...
Confesso que estava aqui a carregar em "refresh" à espera das observações das 15UTC, na expectativa de ver lá um 36ºC!
Mas saiu-me furado!

Cá para mim foi o teu gang que foi lá fazer das suas!
Já não bastava na Amareleja...

Faltam 6minutos para sair as 16UTC.. Mas hoje já não deve haver mais surpresas.
Mas também, ainda só hoje é dia 13.
Talvez lá para dia 20 se chegue ao intervalo dos 36-38ºC.
E a ver se até lá o IM negoceia o boicote dos teus amigos na Amareleja!


----------



## belem (14 Jun 2008 às 16:23)

A ver era se faziamos uma vaquinha e montávamos estações nos locais mais quentes de Portugal. ( 3 ou 4 locais).
A estação meteorológica da Amareleja fica  quase na «Serra de Sintra» da zona.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2008 às 16:47)

Às 14h UTC:
35,4ºC em Portel, 35ºC em Elvas.





Será que a Amareleja ultrapassou os 36ºC?
Eu aposto que sim!

Arrisco-me a dizer que já estamos no intervalo >= 36ºC e < 38ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2008 às 17:28)

Na nova actualização, quem é que continua off, quem é??

Elvas, é a localidade que detém, nesta observação a temperatura mais elevada de todo o território Nacional, com 35,4ºC. A temperatura subiu, nas Localidades de Sines, Alvalade, Évora, Avis e Portalegre. No entanto, desceu nas localidades de, Estremoz, Beja, Mértola, Almodôvar e Portel... As localidades de Castro Verde e Odemira, "ressuscitaram"









EDIT: Ás 16h, Elvas continua a deter o record com *35,9ºC*, visto que a Amareleja continua off...


----------



## Storm_Lady (21 Jun 2008 às 01:00)

meteo disse:


> os senhores frigoríficos



Frigorífica ou não, ninguem tem nada com isso, o que eu penso é que nos encaminhamos para qualquer coisa deste genero:


Beijinhos e Fiquem Bem!

PS - Ahhhh e Worten Sempre!


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2008 às 17:21)

Agora sim, oficialmente no intervalo: *>= 36ºC e < 38ºC*
Será que passa os 38ºC? (se é que já não passou...).
É a minha vez de roer as unhas, para que fique nos 37,9ºC!




E de fora continua a Amareleja...


*Curiosidade:*
A Temperatura média das máximas, (normal 61-90), para o mês de Junho nesta região interior Alentejana é *26-28ºC*.


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2008 às 11:47)

Os >= 38ºC vão ser batidos nos ultimos dias deste mês


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2008 às 15:51)

*Temperaturas máximas no perímetro de rega do Alqueva (entre 16 e 22 de Junho)*

Aljustrel – 36,2 ºC
Alvalade do Sado – 36,5 ºC
Beja – 35,6 ºC
Castro Verde – 36,1 ºC
Elvas – 37,6 ºC
Estremoz – 36,1 ºC
Évora – 36,9 ºC
Ferreira do Alentejo – 36,5 ºC
Moura – 37,1 ºC
Odemira – 25,8 ºC
Redondo – 36,6 ºC
Serpa – 37,0 ºC
Viana do Alentejo – 36,4 ºC
Vidigueira – 36,9 ºC

Fonte: COTR - Centro Operativo e Tecnológico de regadio


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2008 às 16:18)

Uma óptima sugestão. Amareleja encontra-se a 188 metros de altitude, mas o grande lago do Alqueva está a uma cota bastante inferior; é natural que as temperaturas junto ao paredão da Barragem sejam bem mais elevadas do que na Amareleja.

http://www.fallingrain.com/world/PO/3/Amareleja.html

Também não nos podemos esquecer nos vales encaixados ao longo do curso do rio Douro e seus afluentes, no troço a montante da Régua ...



belem disse:


> A ver era se faziamos uma vaquinha e montávamos estações nos locais mais quentes de Portugal. ( 3 ou 4 locais).
> A estação meteorológica da Amareleja fica  quase na «Serra de Sintra» da zona.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2008 às 16:13)

Bem... aos *38,0ºC* já chegou








Talvez ainda suba mais um pouco

Parabéns aos vencedores!!


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2008 às 16:22)

Sim, é mais que oficial.
Ganhou o intervalo:* =>38ºC*.
E eu e mais 36 membros lá ficámos a ver os termómetros a aquecer.

Afinal o mês foi bem mais quente que alguns pensavam...

Parabéns aos 5 vencedores! 
*vitamos, Dan, mirones, mocha* e mais um


----------



## Dan (25 Jun 2008 às 16:41)




----------



## Paulo H (25 Jun 2008 às 17:04)

Os meus parabéns aos Vencedores!

Foi sufocante..


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2008 às 17:13)

Na Amareleja, a subida agora é mais lenta... Ás 16h tinha *38,3ºC*






Portel, também já estava perto, com *38,1ºC*
Castro Verde ia com *37,6ºC*


----------



## Kraliv (25 Jun 2008 às 18:11)

Boas,


Boas,



*37,8º* registava às 15h a minha estação.

Seguramente a Máxima de hoje ultrapassou os *38ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jun 2008 às 18:16)

38,4ºC na Amareleja


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2008 às 18:39)

Segundo informações dadas pelo IM, ao telefone, a estação da Amareleja registou uma máxima de *39,0 ºC* durante o dia de hoje.
Parabéns aos que votaram em *> 38,0 ºC*, pois já foram batidos.


----------



## Fil (25 Jun 2008 às 21:23)

E ainda passa dos 40ºC antes de chegarmos ao final do mês, pena essa opção não estar contemplada na votação. Eu nem sei o que me passou pela cabeça ao ter escolhido o intervalo entre >= 32ºC e < 34ºC, devem ser influências do Mario Barros


----------



## meteo (25 Jun 2008 às 21:42)

AnDré disse:


> Sim, é mais que oficial.
> Ganhou o intervalo:* =>38ºC*.
> E eu e mais 36 membros lá ficámos a ver os termómetros a aquecer.
> 
> ...


 fui eu


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2008 às 21:59)

Fil disse:


> E ainda passa dos 40ºC antes de chegarmos ao final do mês, pena essa opção não estar contemplada na votação. Eu nem sei o que me passou pela cabeça ao ter escolhido o intervalo entre >= 32ºC e < 34ºC, devem ser influências do Mario Barros



Eu tambem votei no intervalo entre >= 32ºC e < 34ºC

Votei neste intervalo, porque como tivemos um Maio muito fresco, eu não acreditava que a temperatura fosse chegar a valores tão altos em Junho, mas estava enganado.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2008 às 10:09)

Fil disse:


> E ainda passa dos 40ºC antes de chegarmos ao final do mês



Talvez seja já hoje, se não for deve ser amanhã que passamos os 40ºC e acho que poucos esperariam isso para Junho, as temperaturas depois até vão baixar durante durante bastante tempo em Julho, se calhar de uma a duas semanas.


----------



## vitamos (26 Jun 2008 às 11:04)

Vince disse:


> Talvez seja já hoje, se não for deve ser amanhã que passamos os 40ºC e acho que poucos esperariam isso para Junho, as temperaturas depois até vão baixar durante durante bastante tempo em Julho, se calhar de uma a duas semanas.



Falo por mim... quando apostei em 38 foi no limite e a pensar mais no alentejo central nomeadamente Amareleja. Acreditava em calor, mas não tanto! Eu até ao último dia do mês aposto em 43ºC (ando a abusar da sorte  )


----------



## vitamos (26 Jun 2008 às 11:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> <28ºC mais de 30ºC é uma piada das boas   e se ocorrer será apenas 1 dia ou 2.



Mário, Mário... gosto de ver alguém com convicções fortes! Pode ser muito bom em certas situações na vida... eh pah mas agora correu mal e acho que em Julho vais levar outra tareia  (isto já parece linguagem futebolística  )

Mas já dizia o outro ganhar ou perder é desporto


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2008 às 11:50)

vitamos disse:


> Mário, Mário... gosto de ver alguém com convicções fortes! Pode ser muito bom em certas situações na vida... eh pah mas agora correu mal e acho que em Julho vais levar outra tareia  (isto já parece linguagem futebolística  )
> 
> Mas já dizia o outro ganhar ou perder é desporto



Tenho de treinar mais  eu e o resto da equipa que votou nos _<28ºC _ é mania de eu me adiantar no tempo depois dá nisto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2008 às 12:07)

Vince disse:


> as temperaturas depois até vão baixar durante durante bastante tempo em Julho, se calhar de uma a duas semanas.



Que bom vai saber para quem tem que estudar o Julho inteiro este calorzinho nos últimos dias custa, que venha um Agosto quente e excelente para a praia, e que não seja igual ao do ano passado.


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2008 às 12:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Que bom vai saber para quem tem que estudar o Julho inteiro este calorzinho nos últimos dias custa, que venha um Agosto quente e excelente para a praia, e que não seja igual ao do ano passado.



 eu vou de férias para o Algarve na primeira quinzena de Julho  a primeira semana é para esquecer o calor  já se assim for desejo um verão frio para todos so para castigo


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2008 às 14:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Que bom vai saber para quem tem que estudar o Julho inteiro este calorzinho nos últimos dias custa, que venha um Agosto quente e excelente para a praia, e que não seja igual ao do ano passado.



Apesar de gostar muito destes dias quentes, não podia estar mais de acordo..
Que venha o calor sim, mas quando estiver de férias. 
A partir da segunda quinzena pode vir à vontade
Não está muito bom é para o *miguel*!


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2008 às 18:41)

AnDré disse:


> Apesar de gostar muito destes dias quentes, não podia estar mais de acordo..
> Que venha o calor sim, mas quando estiver de férias.
> A partir da segunda quinzena pode vir à vontade
> Não está muito bom é para o *miguel*!



Mas segundo as tendencias eu irei ter uns primeiros 5 dias assim mais frescotes mas depois é sempre a subir e temo que para valores preocupantes  veremos!!


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2008 às 19:20)

Hoje a Amareleja ficou-se pelos 37,9ºC às 15:00 (14:00 UTC)


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2008 às 17:19)

HotSpot disse:


> Amareleja 15H UTC 39,9ºC



E se mais um intervalo houvesse, mais um intervalo seria superado, porque de certeza que a Amareleja superou os 40,0ºC.

Também às 15h UTC e acima dos 38ºC (intervalo máximo) tinhamos:
Castro Verde: 39,0ºC
Elvas 38,8ºC
Avis: 38,2ºC
Martim Longo: 38,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2008 às 18:21)

Agora sim, *40ºC* superados!






Quem diria, ahm?
A *mocha*!


mocha disse:


> eu ca acho k na amareleja a temperatura vai ultrupassar os 40ºC


E eu que tinha apostado em 37,1ºC... Bolas


*EDIT*
Ups! é verdade, eu tinha posto o *vitamos*, mas segundos depois vi que a resposta da *mocha* era ainda mais apropriada e editei a minha resposta, mas o sempre atento e hiper rápido *Vince *apanhou-me (segunda vez hoje ) e pronto...


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2008 às 18:27)

AnDré disse:


> Quem diria, ahm?
> O *vitamos*!



Mas depois veio o pecado da Gula e provavelmente estragou tudo 



vitamos disse:


> Eu até ao último dia do mês aposto em 43ºC (ando a abusar da sorte)


----------



## belem (29 Jun 2008 às 17:15)

Já reparei que tem sido sistemático nas estações alentejanas em que ora Amareleja ou Mértola ficam com dados indisponíveis na hora de mais calor.
Porque será?


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2008 às 17:39)

belem disse:


> Já reparei que tem sido sistemático nas estações alentejanas em que ora Amareleja ou Mértola ficam com dados indisponíveis na hora de mais calor.
> Porque será?



Pois, não sabemos 
Mas se no verão é a Amareleja e Mértola que ficam com os dados indisponiveis, no inverno são as estações que normalmente registam temperaturas minimas mais baixas que ficam off. Então Lamas de Mouro e muitas vezes Montalegre... É aquela base...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2008 às 22:37)

Pois, não ficamos a saber. Mas como os dados são enviados por via satélite, julgo eu, para uma central de processamento de dados, pode ser que a sua ausência se deva a erros técnicos de comunicação entre os vários elementos de difusão, desde a sua origem até ao destino. Julgo que não exista erro humano por tais falhas, pois tratam-se de estações automáticas.



AnDré disse:


> Pois, não sabemos
> Mas se no verão é a Amareleja e Mértola que ficam com os dados indisponiveis, no inverno são as estações que normalmente registam temperaturas minimas mais baixas que ficam off. Então Lamas de Mouro e muitas vezes Montalegre... É aquela base...


----------



## belem (30 Jun 2008 às 00:02)

O que se aprende por aqui!!
Obrigado e bem hajam!!


----------



## vitamos (30 Jun 2008 às 10:40)

Vince disse:


> Mas depois veio o pecado da Gula e provavelmente estragou tudo



É por isso que nunca poderia ir a um casino! Não sei parar 

Esta dos 43 foi mais na diversão! Acho piada a estas sondagens, liberta aquele espírito de jogo que todos nós temos! Mas nunca gostei de "levar taças"  Acima de tudo o convívio salutar entre todos


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2008 às 10:53)

vitamos disse:


> Acho piada a estas sondagens, liberta aquele espírito de jogo que todos nós temos! Mas nunca gostei de "levar taças"  Acima de tudo o convívio salutar entre todos



Exacto. E como o *belem* dizia ontem: "_o que se aprende por aqui!_".
Conseguimos transformar um tópico de votações num campo de diversão e até de aprendizagem!E ainda bem.

O facto de as votações estarem mais dificeis e competitivas aumentou a piada das sondagens, e a sua adesão


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2008 às 11:59)

*Temperaturas máximas no perímetro de rega do Alqueva (entre 23 e 29 de Junho)*

Aljustrel – 39,0 ºC
Alvalade do Sado – 38,5 ºC
Beja – 38,3 ºC
Castro Verde – 38,9 ºC
Elvas – 41,1 ºC
Estremoz – 38,8 ºC
Évora – 39,5 ºC
Ferreira do Alentejo – 38,6 ºC
Moura – 40,5 ºC
Odemira – 29,9 ºC
Redondo – 39,0 ºC
Serpa – 40,0 ºC
Viana do Alentejo – 38,5 ºC
Vidigueira – 40,2 ºC

Fonte: COTR - Centro Operativo e Tecnológico de regadio


----------



## Kraliv (1 Jul 2008 às 12:19)

Boas,



A minha estação, sábado 29 de junho, registou de temperatura máxima...*40,4ºC*


----------

